
Our cheating-prevention tech allows us to offer $100/h job for freelancer devs - samravshanov
https://medium.com/100perhour/introducing-100perhour-936735d2d42b
======
samravshanov
Hi HN,

Thanks for having me.

I'm a new member here and would love to receive your feedback.

Appreciate.

\- Sam

